
Henry Kissinger: ‘We are in a very, very grave period’ - tosh
https://www.ft.com/content/926a66b0-8b49-11e8-bf9e-8771d5404543
======
eesmith
Quoting Bernie Sanders "I will not take advice from Henry Kissinger" and “I
happen to believe that Henry Kissinger was one of the most destructive
secretaries of state in the modern history of this country”. (You can verify
the quotes from
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/feb/13/hillar...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/feb/13/hillary-
clinton-henry-kissinger-harms-her-campaign) .)

